# Goodbye Tammy



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

Monday we had to put our oldest cat who was 17+ to sleep. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. She had gone blind & deaf a month ago. Sometimes she seemed like she was adjusting to it but other times she'd get so confused and just go around and around in circles. For the last week she wasn't eating (that I could see) and she started having black stools and not being able to get to the litterbox. She just laid underneath the dining room table all day. When we took her to the vet, she had lost 2.3 lbs. in just a month. The vet thought she might have an intestinal cancer. She said we could keep her alive by forcefeeding her with an i.v., but I didn't want to do that. She had kidney disease and didn't like when I did that before. It was hard to watch while they put her to sleep. Both my husband and I were crying. We took her home and he wanted to set her on the living room floor so the other two girls could say goodbye. I didn't know if they'd understand but he thought they would. We buried her in the garden with her favorite thing, a sprig of catnip. It was very hard going to work the next day. People would come in and ask me questions, and I'd start bawling. Didn't realize it would hit me so hard. The responses from people I know really told me if they were cat people of not. Those non-animal people (or those who aren't tremendously attached to their animals) would say "she was old". The animal people always said how sorry they were and usually told about a similar situation that they had had. A girlfield of mine from Houston called and was crying herself. She didn't know Tammy but knew how much she meant to me. That's a true friend.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

That is so sad...I feel for you and for the poor thing was going through so much pain. I mean it must be hard after 17 years of great company. You did the best you can and at least she died knowing someone loved her. I'm practically tearing right now for some reason... 

Sorry if I just made it worse, I just think it's really sad...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry, Cathy
I hope you can find some relief in the fact that Tammy is resting peacefully now - knowing how much you care for her.
Rest in Peace, Tammy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It hurts even more when they have been our dear little friend for all of those years, Cathy. I had a very special cat die of renal failure,at 15, and it was terribly hard to see her go downhill. I can honestly say that I know the agony you're feeling. But, please know that our loving God knows Tammy, as He knows every sparrow that falls. I believe that your Tammy is well and strong and will be waiting for you. You will have many happy memories to sustain you until you meet again. God bless.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Tammy*

I too am so sorry for the loss of your darling Tammy.

I too have lost my dear boy recently to renal failure. As you said, no matter how much you know you love them, you have no idea our hard it hits you and the pain we feel.

Tammy will be happy now at the Rainbow Bridge. She will have had her sight and hearing restored and she will be happy and healthy playing with all the other animals.

I am sure she will wait for you there until you can all be together again.

Please rest in peace Tammy, God will look after you now until mummy can be with you again.

I hope that your pain eases with time. Always remember the good times you shared together.

Karen


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of that. You made an unselfish desicion in doing what was kindest for her, though. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cathy, I am so sorry about Tammy.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

Poor baby, she feels no more pain now and will have fun playing with all th other animals that have crossed over the rainbow bridge!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry of the loss of your beloved companion of 15 years. I know and we ALL know how hard it is to lose a pet that is so much more like family. It will take some time. I thought I was never gonna stop crying when I lost my little furbaby. I would cry at instantly when people would say they were sorry. Only a handful of other cat friends that I know truly understand the pain and cried along with me. I tried not to be so sad around my other family members because they only perceived my furbaby as a animal. Coming to this forum expressing my loss made up for some of the void. Think of her being safe and happily running about at the bridge with my kitties and other new friends.


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks all of you for your kind words. Every day gets easier. I wonder how much the other girls understand. My husband swears that our older cat keeps looking for Tammy when we come home at night. Like she's expecting us to bring her home. We brought her home from the vet and laid her on the living room floor and had the two of them come over and sniff her. He thought this would make it real for them but I wasn't sure they'd understand. How did the rest of you deal with this?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cathy, perhaps you know that my beloved collie died about two months ago. The cats, Precious and Blueberry, did not allow him to play with them (as he had been used to), but they always came running when I fed him, and would sniff noses with him. They often slept in the same room, if they weren't in bed with me, because we brought him in at nignt. Well, after he was found in the yard by my husband, my husband buried him. None of us got to say goodbye. He did that to save me the sorrow of seeing my "puppy" dead.

For days, Precious kept coming to me, crying. There was food in the dish, the litter was clean, and she had water. So I assumed she was looking for Beethoven, and I spoke to her as if she understood. "Are you looking for Puppy, Precious? Puppy went to heaven," and many more things that she couldn't possibly have understood. Totally inane, wasn't it? Nevertheless, after telling her that for days, and giving her much love, the unusual crying stopped. This is, of course, ridiculous, and couldn't have happened.....but it did. 

Talk to your cat as if she understood. Perhaps it's the extra attention and reassuring tone that comforts our animals, or perhaps there's a little angel explaining it to them. I like to think it's the angel. I wish you peace.


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

Jeanie:

Thanks for your reassuring words. My condolences on the loss of your collie. I'm sure your husband was doing what he thought best when he buried him without you saying goodbye. Although, it was very hard with Tammy, it did bring some closure. Being able to bring her home allowed me time to lay next to her on the floor, pet her and tell her how much I loved her. Most "non-cat people" would think this is insane but she was my child. This experience also allowed me to see the soft side of my husband. He cried right along side me for our Tammy. Although she was my cat before we were married, she definitely became a "daddy's girl".


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

